
Leaked pics reveal Google smart debit card to rival Apple’s - abraham
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/17/google-card/
======
PaulWaldman
What's the point of this? Currently you can link your credit cards to Google
Pay. Google has access to all transactions regardless if purchases went
through Google Pay.

I would think that Google would be more interested in the data than
potentially splitting transaction fees between the bank and payment processor.
Why not put their resources to convince more people to use Google Pay?

------
joezydeco
The dot pattern looks like some kind of machine-translatable grid. That could
be fun when people start posting images of their cards online...

------
PaulHoule
If it's a debit card they'll have to convince me that I can use it to buy gas
without blowing up my bank account.

